# VXR8 Bathurst Stripes



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I am thinking of getting some Bathurst stripes on my VXR8, Has anyone done this on a Black car? What colour would you go for? I have been thiking red would look good to match the callipers... Any thoughts or pictures welcome...

My Car.





Image from Google...









Had a play with photoshop, Will paint callipers the same colour...

Thoughts...













Sorry my photoshop skills aint very good...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Red!:thumb: beast of a car matebythe way:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure to be honest.

Surely the Bathurst stripes should only be on the Bathurst models?

I find when everyone starts making their cars look like the superior model it starts cheapening the overall brand.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Grey for me.... if I get time I will PS them a little better for you tomorrow.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure to be honest.
> 
> Surely the Bathurst stripes should only be on the Bathurst models?
> 
> I find when everyone starts making their cars look like the superior model it starts cheapening the overall brand.


I do agree, Been toying with the idea of something different, I want the car to stand out more than it does... I am still undecided on the bathurst stripes but I do want to put some stripes on it somewhere....

All ideas welcome


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JayR8 said:


> I do agree, Been toying with the idea of something different, I want the car to stand out more than it does... I am still undecided on the bathurst stripes but I do want to put some stripes on it somewhere....
> 
> All ideas welcome


Isn't that part of the appeal of the VXR8?

It's a Q car(to deaf people) and then surprises those who don't know.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Jay having seen it I'd leave it as is mate. Its a hell of a machine and most people that know anything about cars will be impressed by it. Its not a chav mobile so don't make it one. The noise off that monster is incredible.

Just my 2p's worth.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd go for red


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Leave as is. IMO stripes are for chav cars, I hate them and they don't look good on any car, cheap and nasty.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Red if you needed to , but i thing your mussel car looks the part without them tbo, love it


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Old skool Ford tiger stripes all over the rear, that'll make it stand out and sure to create another thread on here!!!!

I'd leave it be, cracking cars, and those that know, know, those that don't, don't care.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Red if you needed to , but i thing your mussel car looks the part without them tbo, love it


 This


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Defiantly get it done in a matt colour if you do will stick to much otherwise


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

I have these on my VXR8, but mine is a red one so black stripes were the obvious way to go with black alloys also.

Having looked at your photoshops and given it some thought, I reckon a gunmetal stripe would look awesome on black, with maybe alloys darkened in same colour.

Hope that helped, I know what you mean though ... tough choice


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Its not a chav mobile so don't make it one.
> 
> Just my 2p's worth.


Don't think the Bathurst is a chav car ?!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Green or orange :thumb:

If you're after something different google 've commodore track stripes'

I'm on an iPad so don't know how to post pictures with it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure to be honest.
> 
> Surely the Bathurst stripes should only be on the Bathurst models?
> 
> I find when everyone starts making their cars look like the superior model it starts cheapening the overall brand.


Most people wouldn't know the difference, my father Inlaw swears he loves holdens but wouldn't know the difference between an R8, a GTS or a W427.

And I've swapped my single exhaust SV6 mufflers for twin GTS ones, not because I want to look like a GTS, but to make the rear end look better.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the red.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Noooo don't do it, you have a stunning car there, the stripes are not for such a beast, only my opinion but some cars just don't need it, that V8 speaks for itself, a guy down the road has a Merc CLK63, sounds like thunder when he drives by in it.
Keep it as it is my friend ...


----------

